# why lemon (my budgie) is getting crazy



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

*i rescued a budgie two weeks back and she is very scared till now and i am not able to tame her yet. But we got her a partner named lemon and he has been tamed by my sis. We forced him out of the cage twice by grabbing him the way he likes it. But he flies like crazy around the cage and today this morning he hid inside the bed but came out later freaking my mom and sister. Please advice on how to make him calm.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

First of all *stop* grabbing him, you should never grab a bird and you should not be forcing any bird into anything that they do not want to do, by doing so you are making things worse and setting things up so that the bird is terrified of you. It takes months to tame a bird and so far your actions have been contrary to what it takes to tame a bird. You have to gain their trust and grabbing them is not the way to go about it. Leave the birds in their cage and talk calmly to them throughout the day and don't put your hands in the cage except to give them food and water, they need to learn that you are not a threat to them. You have to have a lot of patience and proceed at the birds pace, are you willing to do that?


----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

*thanks Cody*

*Lemon sits well on my sis's hand.I want to confirm that as they are untamed can i just let them out for sometime and when they return i can lock them back in their cage.

today my budgie got under the bed and he even tried to fly under it and he even went on the curtain and slipped anyhow he flew from there can it not happen like we should never take them out of the cage pls pls help pls pls pls help what should we do*

*ok yeah we have but whenever we put our hands near their legs they actually step on it and even sit on it at least for 2 mins.

we'll try as u said in this and ur previous post sorry if u feel like I am crossing your words*

*no,we do have millets but not the spray type.As u said i will try to avoid scaring them for a month atleast and will also try to hand train him
Thanks a lot for sharing ur valuable information*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As I indicated in your other post, your bird is terrified which is why you are seeing this behavior. He needs to be comfortable with you and any other family members and comfortable in his surroundings before you let him out. You need to gain his trust while he is still in the cage and that will not be accomplished by grabbing him or trying to touch him in any way. Do you have any spray millet?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I am assuming that you have had Lemon less than 2 weeks since you said you got him after the bird you rescued 2 weeks ago. You cannot train a bird in 2 weeks and it is very possible that Lemon is sitting on your sisters hand because he is also terrified like the other bird, sometimes a bird will be submissive out of fear so what seems to be tameness is actually not, it is fear. Birds are not pets like cats and dogs that you can cuddle and pet so if you are wanting that type of pet a bird is not that. It is too soon to be letting the birds out of the cage, what is the size of their cage?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
It is best that you not try to touch your budgie for the first two weeks. 
He needs time to settle into his new environment and become comfortable with his new surroundings.
Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 
You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him. 

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him . 

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don’t make sudden moves, don’t try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him . 

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 

Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .
Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 

If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.

Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

I agree with Cody and FaeryBee, they’ve given you excellent advice!

The reality is that they will never be calm in their surroundings as long as they are scared to death 😞 Please take into account what FaeryBee and Cody have said as starting from the beginning and going very slowly is the only way to gain their trust. It will require a lot of patience and it will most likely be a while until they accept you because of the trauma they’ve experienced so far.

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help.

Best wishes!


----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

thanks a lot u guys
i have now told my sis to not to touch them and are trying to be calm with them
andi has already been 16-17 days and we are willing to make them feel more comfy and happy
stay connected so that i can inform u guys more about them
thanks to u guys


----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> I am assuming that you have had Lemon less than 2 weeks since you said you got him after the bird you rescued 2 weeks ago. You cannot train a bird in 2 weeks and it is very possible that Lemon is sitting on your sisters hand because he is also terrified like the other bird, sometimes a bird will be submissive out of fear so what seems to be tameness is actually not, it is fear. Birds are not pets like cats and dogs that you can cuddle and pet so if you are wanting that type of pet a bird is not that. It is too soon to be letting the birds out of the cage, what is the size of their cage?


about the cage i will send u pics


----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

Mishti Anuurag said:


> View attachment 257699


here it is


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Please review the information in this article to best understand what goes into setting up a great cage, it talks about many different aspects.








Essentials to a Great Cage


This post was rewritten by FaeryBee 12/16/2019 Please note that if rope perches are used, you need to ensure your budgies are not chewing them. Remove any cotton rope perch immediately if you notice any chewing or if the rope becomes frayed from the birds' toenails. Toys containing cotton...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## Mishti Anuurag (Aug 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Please review the information in this article to best understand what goes into setting up a great cage, it talks about many different aspects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i ddi and i feel that my birds are quite happy in their cage.My dad is having a salary cut so we are not spending a lot for perches but still i feel they are bonding well

ook


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

Please read all of the budgie articles and stickies before posting any additional questions. There is no point in us giving you advice if you refuse to follow it.

It is important to give all animals the care they deserve. If your family is financially unable to do so, then you should not get pets until your family can afford the necessities, including veterinary care if/when it is needed.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Ensuring one provides proper vet care is part of the responsibility of pet ownership. 
Avian Association of Veterinarians
Many Avian Vets will help with working out a payment plan and you should always have an "emergency fund" put aside to cover unexpected veterinarian costs. 
Save part of your allowance, any money you receive for gifts and any money you may earn.*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------

